# Have you checked your fuel lines??



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

no need for words....








next
































i hade the new fuel line in the trunk i was just waiting on the fuel pump to come in the mail.....
are you guys ready for the devastation.....








































bye bye all you expensive gauges....
















bye bye vintage wolfsburg shift knob...








thers a pice of charcoal where the turbo uses to be...
















thats my bumper on the ground.... melted to it








the trail of fuel....








i was working when it happened it was a Saturday morning i was coming back from a delivery (im a delivery driver for Sturbridge pizza)
looking for new project help me out i only have about a thousand dollars...


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (mveitenheimer)*

holy sh!t


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (sgolf2000)*

wow that sucks, sorry to hear that


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (Gaets)*

condolences.
i hope you get another project soon.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (jhayesvw)*

Only $1g????? What about insurance, don't they cover this type of thing?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (thetwodubheads)*

ouch. was the line rotted? If I saw a rotted line I wouldn't wait for a pump.


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

the lines on VR6 applications tend to leak slightly on cold starts gving you a whiff of gasoline before it gets real bad. Take that scent warning & replace your lines asap if you havent at inspected them already. 
On VR6 applications (and some others) I know the factory pressure clamps tend to loose tension after 10+ years and the connection to the fuel rail is a source of leaks. Another cause is that the lines dry under the compression area and the hose shrinks/dry rots/cracks and tends to allow seapage or leaks. 
Big problem is that is runs along the hot head and they connect to rail less than a 1ft. above your alternator. Dripping or 45+ psi & 120amps is never a good thing. 
Sorry dude.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

i hate to be harsh here, but you were told *LAST YEAR* to get rid of those worm gear clamps, and replace them with proper fuel injection clamps. i hope you learned something here, and eveyone else aswell- no WORM GEAR clamps with FUEL!!!
you were warned....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851152
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3532449


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

hey ***hole i did repalce the clamps i just didnt do the lines yet 
*edit* sorry to yell but not the thing i wanna here rite now cuz i did do what you guys said


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 1:29 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mveitenheimer* »_hey ***hole i did repalce the clamps i just didnt do the lines yet 
*edit* sorry to yell but not the thing i wanna here rite now cuz i did do what you guys said

_Modified by mveitenheimer at 1:29 PM 6-16-2008_

don't get so upset because you made a poor decision. if you knew your fuel lines were no good you shouldn't have been driving the car at all. thats just fawking retarded. if your fuel lines are bad and your still driving your car your putting yourself and others into danger. honestly this is going to sound like an ******* comment but i think you got what you deserved for being so fawking stupid and driving with bad fuel lines. take this as a lesson and do everything the correct way next time instead of "waiting for the fuel pump" never play around when it comes to a fuel system and now you know why.
on a positive note looks like you got a nice swimming pool in your interior now


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

oh and can i get that steering wheel? looks like it must be super light weight now


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
don't get so upset because you made a poor decision. if you knew your fuel lines were no good you shouldn't have been driving the car at all. thats just fawking retarded. if your fuel lines are bad and your still driving your car your putting yourself and others into danger. honestly this is going to sound like an ******* comment but i think you got what you deserved for being so fawking stupid and driving with bad fuel lines. take this as a lesson and do everything the correct way next time instead of "waiting for the fuel pump" never play around when it comes to a fuel system and now you know why.
on a positive note looks like you got a nice swimming pool in your interior now
















The problem with your statement is, the fuel lines WERE NOT bad old but NOT BAD. He was waiting for the fuel pump before we changed them. Again NOT because they were bad but because we changed everything else why not the fuel lines while we are at it. So before you go shooting off at the mouth make sure you got your information correct otherwise keep you smart *ss comment to yourself. Thanks


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
The problem with your statement is, the fuel lines WERE NOT bad old but NOT BAD. He was waiting for the fuel pump before we changed them. Again NOT because they were bad but because we changed everything else why not the fuel lines while we are at it. So before you go shooting off at the mouth make sure you got your information correct otherwise keep you smart *ss comment to yourself. Thanks

i guess you must be his boyfriend? or maybe his but buddy. IF THE FUEL LINES WERE OLD AND THEY BLEW LEAVING THAT MUCH FUEL ON THE ROAD AND CAUSING THAT BAD OF A FIRE. GUESS WHAT THEY WERE BAD. so before you try and justify your stupid acts do some research. you all obviously have no right to be working on cars next time pay someone that knows what they're doing to fix your POS cars. then maybe you won't have these kind of problems.
OP you say you have a G to spend on a new project? haha go to a junk yard and see if you can buy a shell outa there and start. but don't start playing the o woah is me my car burned down give me a deal card your card burned down because you procrastinated and didn't replace something that needed to be replaced. serves you right.


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
i guess you must be his boyfriend? or maybe his but buddy. IF THE FUEL LINES WERE OLD AND THEY BLEW LEAVING THAT MUCH FUEL ON THE ROAD AND CAUSING THAT BAD OF A FIRE. GUESS WHAT THEY WERE BAD. so before you try and justify your stupid acts do some research. you all obviously have no right to be working on cars next time pay someone that knows what they're doing to fix your POS cars. then maybe you won't have these kind of problems.
OP you say you have a G to spend on a new project? haha go to a junk yard and see if you can buy a shell outa there and start. but don't start playing the o woah is me my car burned down give me a deal card your card burned down because you procrastinated and didn't replace something that needed to be replaced. serves you right.
















Ohh insulting me now thats mature. so as far as the lines being bad yeah i guess they were, what i ment was they didn't show signs of being bad. And I'm sure you have replaced your fuel lines on every car you ever owned as well, because that would be the "smart" thing to do huh.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
Ohh insulting me now thats mature. so as far as the lines being bad yeah i guess they were, what i ment was they didn't show signs of being bad. And I'm sure you have replaced your fuel lines on every car you ever owned as well, because that would be the "smart" thing to do huh.

actually i inspect my fuel lines all the time. you can see if they are bad they will show signs you all obviously didn't look hard enough at them. the reason i check mine so often is because my buddys 1.8t jetta burned down due to bad fuel lines. i always make sure mine are in good shape and if they show any sign of cracking anywhere i replace them end of story







fuel lines are just like brake lines you need to check them often. i check all of my lines at 3 oil changes


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
actually i inspect my fuel lines all the time. you can see if they are bad they will show signs you all obviously didn't look hard enough at them. the reason i check mine so often is because my buddys 1.8t jetta burned down due to bad fuel lines. i always make sure mine are in good shape and if they show any sign of cracking anywhere i replace them end of story








fuel lines are just like brake lines you need to check them often. i check all of my lines at 3 oil changes









Did you do this before your buddys car burnt? or did you learn from his mistake?


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

I don't check mine, but after seeing this thread, I sure as hell will.


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_slow_mk3* »_I don't check mine, but after seeing this thread, I sure as hell will.









well your just stupid for not just ask yellowrocco87 he knows


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
Did you do this before your buddys car burnt? or did you learn from his mistake?


i always checked my lines just not as often as i do now. his car burning down is the reason i check them every 3 oil changes now. so call it what you want. before his car burned down i checked them about once every 6 months


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
well your just stupid for not just ask yellowrocco87 he knows

your damn right. your the idiots that built a damn car and didn't check your fuel lines







fawking rookies


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

well everyone is not a godly as you are so for those of us who have learned or will learn the hard way how bout you do us all a favor and keep the smart*ss coments to yourself. Thanks


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

that sucks! were they factory lines or aftermarket? ive seen steel braided lines leak like crazy!! so you should always be on the lookout!!


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (absolutky)*

look- there are people like me who browbeat folks so that these things DONT happen-do we WANT to see your car on fire? nah, not really. that is why we offer up advice- some people take it, some just brush it off.
some people dont know what a FI clamp is, and think that worm gear clamps are fine....some people WILL cheap out and buy reg old fuel line, even though it says right on it "not for use in fuel injected vehicles" because they dotn want to spend $7 per foot for FI line at the local parts store.
some people dont want a fire extinguisher in their vehicle because it clashes with their decor.
all these things get checked over every time i drive my car...it is a racecar, and it wont make it thru ANY tech inspection if its not 100% , you arent going to pull anything past them- and the pics in this thread are the reason


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_look- there are people like me who browbeat folks so that these things DONT happen-do we WANT to see your car on fire? nah, not really. that is why we offer up advice- some people take it, some just brush it off.
some people dont know what a FI clamp is, and think that worm gear clamps are fine....some people WILL cheap out and buy reg old fuel line, even though it says right on it "not for use in fuel injected vehicles" because they dotn want to spend $7 per foot for FI line at the local parts store.
some people dont want a fire extinguisher in their vehicle because it clashes with their decor.
all these things get checked over every time i drive my car...it is a racecar, and it wont make it thru ANY tech inspection if its not 100% , you arent going to pull anything past them- and the pics in this thread are the reason

got to agree with that.
and as far as a fire extinguisher goes.......everyone should carry one in there car at all times. stock modded or full race a having one will prevent things like this.
i am sorry your car burnt down. learn from your mistakes. build your next one better than your last and don't make the same stupid mistake. i will admit to making my own mistakes but nothing this bad....next time do things the correct way


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

and from the pics you posted after close inspection. i see you said you replaced all the worm clamps. but looking closely at the pics looks like you still had them on there


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
got to agree with that.
and as far as a fire extinguisher goes.......everyone should carry one in there car at all times. stock modded or full race a having one will prevent things like this.
i am sorry your car burnt down. learn from your mistakes. build your next one better than your last and don't make the same stupid mistake. i will admit to making my own mistakes but nothing this bad....next time do things the correct way









We plan to next time and the fuel lines will be the first thing replaced. He did have a fire extinguisher in the car it was to small but the thought was there I guess. i as well have one in my car ( will be getting a bigger one though) and as far a giving advice for things that need to be look into is one thing, telling them in a smart*ss way is really not needed even if they "got what they deserved" or not.










_Modified by absolutky at 6:01 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
We plan to next time and the fuel lines will be the first thing replaced. He did have a fire extinguisher in the car it wall to small the the thought was there I guess. i as well have one in my car ( will be getting a bigger one though) and as far a giving advice for thing that need to be look into is one thing, telling them in a smart*ss way is really not needed even if they "got what they deserved" or not.









its good you have a fire extinguisher in your car. as should all as i said.
and i can't help that i am smartass it comes naturally


----------



## absolutky (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
its good you have a fire extinguisher in your car. as should all as i said.
and i can't help that i am smartass it comes naturally









I can be a smart*ss to but sometimes you have to think about what your saying before you say it trust me I know.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (absolutky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absolutky* »_
I can be a smart*ss to but sometimes you have to think about what your saying before you say it trust me I know. 

not on the interwebz you don't


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Looks like you guys "worked it out" but no more flaming or the thread has to go. 
OP: Sorry about the fire - that is killer. I had a car fire a long time ago on my '84 GTi...I feel for you man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (mveitenheimer)*

I'm sorry for that loss, I alway dred something like that happening to me. On the plus side you may still be able to salvage that IC ???
Lesson learned, always check your fuel lines, and always double check to make sure they're tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (GTijoejoe)*

i hope you didnt know about your strut tower.
also you wanna sell the ic piping?
steve


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (vanaman)*

that sucks, sorry for your lost. what type of heat wrap did you use? looks like it held up pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (fnvr6t)*

yea some of the stuff is going to be for sale the frount mount the piping and the manifold you'll see me in fi classifieds soon and thanks for the condolences guys I have deffinitly learned my lesson.. =(
and the heat wrap was some stuff from autozone I was amazed when it was still there


_Modified by mveitenheimer at 8:36 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (mveitenheimer)*

Is that the wastegate spring by the brake booster in those pictures? Surely it's got to be for something else and I'm just misinterpreting the pics....








Wait, I now see a burnt up wastegate by the intake manifold. That makes some sense. I was curious how all that would hold up.










_Modified by leebro61 at 11:51 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (leebro61)*

Fire extinguishers in the back seat are your best friend.Never leave home without one!


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (Wizard-of-OD)*

*wow... cool turbo setup. I mean... hot turbo setup?? *


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (mveitenheimer)*

Damn, that sucks- good think you didn't get hurt/killed in the process.
Worm clamps on fuel lines? Sure, I use them. Hate all you want. They've been working fine for 2 years with no leaks








-AJ
P.S.: Get the car into your posession and start salvaging parts from the engine bay- I see a lot of stuff that can still be used.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Have you checked your fuel lines?? (the_mad_rabbit)*

already have got the turbo the mani the piping the intercooler the cam the fuel rail and cam sprocket obviously there were things i took that arnt good but i wanted them any way... 
ill be taking the cam to a machine shop to see if its on center if not ill scrap it but if its still good youll see it in fi classifieds ( with a side not that it was in a fire)
think the turbo can be rebuilt there's no damage but a little shaft play now??


----------



## thepoloplaya (Sep 4, 2006)

damn, just replaced my fuel lines after seeing this thread.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

damn this song must have been playing somewhere near by....
http://www.jamglue.com/tracks/...-t-So
if no one reconizes it, 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tshlIpUpoP0


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (stofficer2)*

oh i remember it, i remember it well...


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (mveitenheimer)*

Damn, ok weird, I put my car on the road yesterday. Bolted the plates on, checked all fliuds. Got in the car and fired it up. 
Im letting the car warm up when all of a sudden.....?????
I smell somthing...smells like....uh ....friggin gas man!!!!!
I look under the car and it is spraying fuel out from the cheap plastic lines behind the front pass tire. Then I remembered this thread( wich I saw 3 days ago. Check your fuel lines ....yea no $hit. 
is it a coincidence.....???...I dunno ...strange.
Im going to be replacing all the lines from pump to motor with steel braided line. 
Just wanted to thank the person who started this thread. 
possibly prevented me from blowing myself up.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

yeah i checked my lines when i installed the turbo and thought they were fine but where it goes from the stock line to a braided line the PO used worm gear clamps on connect them. Im going out TODAY to buy these said FI clamps to replace the bootleg worm gear. 
on another note some people should keep their thoughts to them selfs "cough" yellorocco "cough" JK


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_ 
on another note some people should keep their thoughts to them selfs "cough" yellorocco "cough" JK









i believe this is a public forum i voice my thoughts as they pop into my head


----------

